# How is college going for everyone?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Guys, just wondering how college is going for everyone.Ive been doing ok. Got a lot of work to be doing. Im pretty much in control of my stomach, bar the odd bad day. I have only missed one lecture so far, which is good, and that was last wednesday and i only missed it because i had an attack of the jitters and so so tired it was untrue. I will get an early night tonight. So, consider this as a catch up thread







Nikki


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

college is going great for me! I'm having the time of my life. I've had a few ostomy bag leaks, but each time I managed to get back to my room and get cleaned up without anyone knowing. I even had a leak in bed... UUUGHHHH... but I took care of it and my roommate didn't wake up... THANK GOD. So leaks aren't a big deal as long as no one knows! the reason I'm having them is a small problem with my stoma, hopefully I will be able to have a minor surgery to correct it.My grades are terrible though... well, not terrible but not good. one C, three B's and a B+. Last semester I had four A's and a B+. So I well have to get back on track here really soon







I hope everyone else is doing well!Kate


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

It sounds like things are going well for you guys so far. Kate, I'm so glad things are working out for you with the ostomy because you sound really happy. College has been okay for me so far as well. I began the year on Zelnorm, but even after taking it for a month and reducing my dosage to 1/4 of what it was supposed to be, I was still having awful, random D. I went off the Zelnorm and for now I'm working on controlling things with diet and fiber. I still have bad days here and there, but altogether not bad. Classes aren't too bad, my Mondays and Wednesdays are SO long and I have an English class where I have no idea what is going on, bu other than that, things are going okay.I'm glad to see it's the same for you guys, and I hope it is for everyone else, as well







.


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

hiyaim glad to hear everyone is doing well, being at college with IBS isnt that fun sometimes, as i guess u all know







my term has been good so far, i only missed out on one lecture due to an anxiety attack (a crowded lecture hall with only one exit to the bathroom







) Im still seeing the campus dietician - well, ive seen her once so far! she wasnt much help but ive been trying to improve my diet and eat more fresh food. still got C and bloating but dont worry about it as much now - i even managed to have takeaway pizza last week with only a bit of pain/bloating after







it was definately worth it..Mmmm!keep ur chin up guys and good luck!Julie


----------



## Zero_nill (Oct 14, 2003)

i wish i was in school this semester. i would off pretty much finished my digital graphic/commercial art cert and degree.. but they called me on the last to to schedule classes 2 hours before school closed why i was at work to tell me my classes have all been canceled.. NOW im lackin the schooling and i have to start repaying my loan. so well see what happens next semester. i have a feelin the same thing will happen. but no biggie.. im heading to NC to finish at a school that deals with graphics plus i get out of ohio.. WOOO HOOOO


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

I love it here (University of South Florida.) I find that stress is my biggest trigger and I am almost stress free over here! I still have to watch what I eat, but it is so much easier with my pills and lack of bad stress! Hope all is going well with yall.Peace! <><


----------



## Baby1155 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey guys,College is going well for me. My grades are pretty high and I'm super busy with my hockey team and the radio station. I've had a few problems getting to one of my night classes because I have to take a bus there and the period is extra long. Other than that things are going really well. I figured out my meds so thats helping me control my symptoms and I'm learning how to just deal. This board has really made my life at school a lot easier. Thanks guys! Hope everyone else is having a good semester too.


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

Things are going for me as well. I've been keeping busy with my music, fencing, studies (naturally), work, and my newfound love of rock climbing. It scares me, but I'm slowly getting over that. Another school related thing, I have declared my major and I get to hope that my parents don't find out this weekend when they come for parents weekend. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

What is your major?


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

Anthropology. I had originally inteded to do pre-vet, but the more I thought about it the more I became fully aware that I get far too attached to animals, and I don't deal well with death.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

that's understandable that you wouldn't want to be pre-vet, then. anthropology would be sooo cool!!! i hope your parents are cool with it whenever they find out.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

I just wanted to introduce myself and say Hi...it's so amazing to see others attending university and dealing w/ IBS at the same time. I was feeling like the only one and feeling pretty helpless. reading about what all of you have to say has done a lot for me and I just wanted to say thanks. I'm slowly trying to get back into things and I'd love to try rock climbing and snowboarding this year...your guys' messages let me know that I can do it. It's so good to hear that school is going well for all of you and just thanks again for the boost.


----------



## fishnets (Oct 3, 2003)

College is alright. Been missing too many classes though! Some of it is due to the IBS though, but too embarrised to tell the professers about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi! , I am new to this site and think it is so wonderful. I had no idea so many people had IBS. I feel so much better being able to talk about it with people who really know what its like. I am in my sophmore year and Its going pretty well for me. I have been trying to get up early in the mornings and exercise and eat better, they are more weight related then IBS related. I haven't missed any classes yet, do to IBS but I still get an attack about everyday. usually the mornings. Hope everyone else's year is going well. Thanksgiving break coming up! YaY!


----------



## PandoraNS (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey, My semester has been up and down, in and out of the health center. Haven't missed any classes cos of IBS but I have missed work. I have the same problem Asia-attacks every morning. I just take the imodium and bentyl and hope it helps. What does everyone else take?


----------



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

Marvin!Yeah for anthropology! I am a cultural anthro major and it's just the best. I love my major. It's not very pragmatic, but really, it's so incredibly interesting.


----------

